# Best timeshare in St. Martin for young kids.



## jakezmom (Aug 2, 2007)

We are looking to trade into St. Martin next year.  We have a 6 yr. old son who LOVES the water (pools and ocean).

We are looking for the nicest timeshare that has a lot to do for young kids and a great pool!!.

We really would like a timeshare with the best pools.  We won't be leaving the resort much at all so a really kid friendly resort is a must.

We appreciate all who can help!!


----------



## Aldo (Aug 2, 2007)

Divi has three nice swimming pools, and the Pelican has, what half a dozen.

Divi, IMO, is a far nicer property in a far, far nicer location.  The Pelican, OTOH, has a market and a casino right there.

Why won't you be leaving the timeshare?

Bus service is excellent in some parts of the island.  There is a stop not far from the Pelican, from there you can get into the towns, or to Mullet Bay Beach.  

No bus stop near Divi, so you're either stuck there or would have to rent a car.

There is a place on St. Maarten called Galleon Bay, which is the most kid-friendly beach imaginable, but you have to drive to get there.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 3, 2007)

When we were at Divi this spring, they had created a room with some youth activities, like games and crafts, which was a nice addition.  My kids, now teenagers, have been going to Divi since about the age of your child and really enjoy it.  There is also a watercraft building, where you can rent a jet ski or other watercraft.  I would also encourage you to explore the island some, if possible.  Our kids liked the market in Marigot, visiting other beaches, seeing the chickens and goats along the road as we drove around the island, going to the Butterfly Farm, taking the boat to Isle Pinel and just generally enjoying being in two different countries on such a small island.


----------



## AKE (Aug 8, 2007)

You are aware that the beaches are topless (we even had a number of topless sunbathers at our resort)?


----------



## Aldo (Aug 8, 2007)

Truth is, few young kids are going to be traumatized for life by seeing a topless woman on a beach.   The kids in St. Maarten, who see this alla time, seem pretty well adjusted to me.

Want to turn your kid into a pervert full of hangups?  Turn the human body into some sort of forbidden mystery is one sure way.


----------



## Denise (Aug 9, 2007)

During a visit to St. Maarten several years ago the boys were 6, 8, and 10 years old. Before we left we had the "talk" with them about the nude/topless beaches. We didn't make a big deal out of it, just a factual kinda thing about what they probably see. It didn't phase them a bit, not a word was said by them about anything they saw (and they saw a lot)  The one beach where we saw very little topless and no nude bathing was Friars. Seemed more a local beach with families. It turned out to be one of our favorites as it was one of the few places I found fair/good snorkeling on the island. Good places to eat. The road there was a little rough but that was several years ago.


----------



## Canuck (Aug 9, 2007)

Just had to share our "top less" experience in St. Martin.  At the time my boys were 4 & 6 1/2.  My 6 year old had been to beaches with topless women before and he never has really noticed/comment.  However, my 4 year old turned to me and said, "mommy, some of these women forgot to put their booby holders on, wont they burn?"  It was so cute and so innocent and sincere!  I had a little chat with him about it and that was it.....no big deal.  We were there 2 weeks and saw a ton of women with "no booby holders" and my boys could have careless.


----------



## AKE (Aug 15, 2007)

It doesn't bother me a bit (my background is northern Europe where no-one bats an eyelash) BUT I have seen a number of Americans get very upset in St. Marteen when they realize that beaches are topless (or even nude).  In Ontario (Canada) going topless is completely legal everywhere... it was a court case some years ago when female swedish beach volleyball players were fined while sunbathing... the court ruling was that if was discriminatory if men can go topless but females can't.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 16, 2007)

We aren't offended by topless (or nude) on beaches, but I would note that I don't think I've ever seen anyone topless on the beach at Divi.  It tends to be a U.S. crowd, mostly families or older couples, so generally swimsuit clothed.  We enjoy going to a variety of beaches around the island.


----------



## Dean (Aug 25, 2007)

My experience regarding nude beaches is that those that should go nude don't and those that shouldn't do, unfortunately I fall in the latter group at this stage of my life.


----------

